# Вопрос по Sibelius7



## Sti1 (14 Дек 2013)

Собственно такой вопрос: Как прописать форшлаг из 2-х и более нот в сибелиусе? Перепробовал все варианты, нужен форшлаг который состоит из 3-х нот. Что делать? Буду очень благодарен откликнувшимся


----------



## gerborisov (15 Дек 2013)

А в чём проблема? Выбираете на цифровой клавиатуре в закладке где находятся паузы форшлаг ( простой или перечёркнутый) и вставляете перед нужной вам нотой любое их количество.


----------



## Sti1 (15 Дек 2013)

В том то и дело, сибелиус не позволяет выставить их аккордом.


----------



## gerborisov (15 Дек 2013)

Чтобы получилось аккордом, после выставления первой ноты форшлага нажмите 3 - добавится терция, 4 - кварта,и т. д..Только цифры не на мини клавиатуре а те которые в ряд над алфавитом.


----------



## Sti1 (15 Дек 2013)

Спасибо Большое!) Всё получилось!


----------

